# Big 5(?) Consultancy - compensation structure?



## blue2002 (Oct 29, 2013)

I am considering a job in HK with one of the major consultancies. While I appreciate specific numbers are confidential, can someone share the compensation structure, e.g. base vs allowances, whether to expect a local package or an "expat" one etc etc? Thanks.


----------

